# Happy Birthday Coop and LL!



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

He's not the most popular Cooper on the Forum, but he's MINE! Wishing my Super Duper baby Cooper a happy 3rd birthday today! It just so happens to be LL Cool J's birthday too, and I'm not kidding! I couldn't make that up!

I love you little Coop-Coop! It seemed like forever waiting for you, but I couldn't be happier having you in our family! 

This is one of my favorite pics of Cooper with his brother Winston.

Beverly


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I LOVE that picture Beverly!!!! Happy Birthday Cooper! I hope you have a wonderful day filled with treats and playing. arty:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Cooper!*

Happy Birthday Cooper.

I think you are super cute, and I think I would flirt with you if you came to my house.

Love,
Daisy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Cooper, you and your brother are just gorgeous!!! What a great picture!

HAPPY 3RD BIRTHDAY, COOPER !!! :whoo:

Beverly, it's just way too cool that he shares a b'day with your Idol, LL Cool J! I mean, c'mon!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Beverly, My heart is big enough for two Coopers! Happy Birthday sweet little boy! And Beverly, look how beautiful and happy Winston is!!! I remember when he first came to you. and a happy b-day to LL too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Cooper! That is just a sign with that picture we don't see nearly enough of your boys. I take it your other boy LL couldn't be in the photo cause he was also in his birthday suit?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

LMBO Amanda, don't I wish! :hungry:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Cooper! 
That is a GREAT picture!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Cooper!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

A great, big Happy Third Birthday, Cooper! I love this picture....


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Cooper!!! Love your picture!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Cooper! :cheer2: arty: :cheer2: *


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday sweet Cooper!!
:whoo:eace::whoo:eace:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Beverly, Cooper is soooooo cute!!!! Happy Birthday, Cooper!!!!
Gina


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy belated birthday Cooper. Hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a great picture to capture!!!!
"HAPPY BIRTHDAY COOPER"


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I hope Cooper has a wonderful Birthday. 
Beverly, Maybe you should send LL an email congratulating him on sharing Coop's Bday and inviting him over for cake?? Stranger things have happened - right? - like running in to him in Richmond???? 


Have a great party Cooper!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY COPPER!!!!* I bet you mom has a good birthday treat for you


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY COOPER!
This is the best picture I've seen of you and you are a cutie You share your birthday with some hot people, that's for sure.

Dana and Itsy Bitsy and Olie


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Love that picture!!! Happy birthday Cooper!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday, Cooper! Hope you had a fun day!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Bday Coop!

Ryan


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*arty:arty:arty::bounce::bounce::bounce:HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET COOPER !!*


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Happy B-Day Coop-Dog!!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy belated 3rd BDay Cooper! *Oh and what a 'coincidence'  that LL's BDay was on the same day...you sneaky lady Beverly!!!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!! Love the pic, Bev!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

*A belated happy birthday for cutie Cooper! *

That's a _great_ photo Bev!!!


----------

